

Ask HN: Why isn't there a locally focused personal auction based website? - j2bax

Like eBay but for specific cities&#x2F;regions. I&#x27;m sure there are various sites like this out there, but it doesn&#x27;t seem there is anything with any uptake.
======
firebones
Within my small social exposure, I've seen a shift from craigslist to local
"swap shop" groups on Facebook. The lack of anonymity (lowers likelihood of
creeps) plus locality improves two aspects of the CL experience.

The margin of this comment is too small (and I'm too tired) for the proof of
how to monetize that, so I'll leave the exercise to the readers. It may simply
be an efficiency and disruption inadvertently enabled by the Facebook
platform...

------
yzzxy
Probably because craigslist approximates this but gives more power to the
sellers to choose customers, which is probably perceived as essential when
meeting with people in real life.

